# Eagleview or sat measuring anyone



## cavesrus (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello all does anyone use eagle view or pictometry etc. I have used both seems the large and more cut up the roof the less acc. Eagle view is with out adding 20% or more waste anyone else.


----------



## AndyWRS (Sep 12, 2010)

Our sales reps use EV on jobs they are not comfortable measuring. It could be very steep, very cut up and /or 2 story or more. 

I have found them to be quite accurate providing there are no obstructions like large trees. I usually take the EV drawing with me when i presite the roof, i check its accuracy.


----------



## MDAVIS21 (Jun 5, 2009)

If you take a little more time at the home, you can get closer than EagleView. Experience has shown that EagleView's report have a hard time on the actual slope/pitch. The majority of the time they show 9/12's as 7/12, etc... 

I'd rather take a little more time to do it myself and be more accurate than spend the money on their report that might be off by as much as 20%.

As for the other, I have no experience with any of the other


----------



## cavesrus (Jan 19, 2010)

I have found that if I use the standard report where u put in piches it is even less accurate lol stange


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

we have been using geoestimator for some jobs, a lot cheaper than eagle view and pretty accurate so far.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

We do it the old school way...:thumbup:..and were pretty accurate.


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

Eagle view's patents pending technology is the easiest and safest way to receive roof measurements.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I do it the old fashioned way. If its too steep or high to walk I get all the measurements I can, then find it on Google Earth, use this to help fill in the gaps when I draw the roof plan.


----------



## americanroofing (Sep 30, 2010)

*Geoestimator*

I use geoestimator and can expect it to be correct plus or minus a square. The prices are alot more reasonable. I have a freind that uses roofers411 and he says they are good. I don't think any of the companies include waste. I use 17% on hip and 10% on gables.
_____________________________
American Roofing Company
Rome, GA


----------



## danielbyrne (Oct 7, 2010)

I haven't tried it yet, but measuring manually takes a ton of time on a cut up/steep roof. EV is high, but some of the others look very reasonable and cheaper then rolling a truck.


----------



## roofwalk adam (Jun 24, 2010)

I have another roof measurement company to try. It is ROOFWALK.com.

All of our reports come with a complete material list that you, the customer, can customize for every roof that you do with what ever waste factors you choose. It shows bundles of shingles and rolls of underlayment down to the boxes of coil nails you need to build out your job. Right now we are averaging between 1 and 2% accuracy and have 90-95% coverage of the country. Our roof report is the most compete and customized on the market! We can do reports that others can't.

We have a RISK FREE TRIAL! Give us a try!

[email protected]
651-344-8143


----------

